# Exhaust Question



## SerOdin8 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi All,

I've been thinking about getting either the Magnaflow or Stillen Exhaust for my 2006 Altima SE-R, but wanted to see which one people thought was better or if there is a better one to purchase instead.

Thanks in advance for your help,


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Hey to be honest I would check out the mossy exhaust. I have it on my car and iv noticed a nice gain and hardly any drone.


----------



## steveracinRR (Sep 8, 2007)

did it get any more of a deeper sound? or more high pitched?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It has a deep tone, sounds badass. I highly recommend it. And IMO, it has the best look as well.


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

I was just curious as to how much you paid for the mossy exhaust? I checked the prices of a few places and they are listed right at $700 but I was wondering if that included shipping or not. I love the sound, looks, and performance of this exhaust. Just waiting on a hard earned check to come in before I purchase.


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

Mossy.....www.gspec.com.....700 to my door

You won't be dissappointed


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I got mine direct from Untitled Document for around 800 2-3 years ago. 866-556-6779, talk to Greg Vogul. Buy direct and they throw in shirts, hats, decals, etc..., or at least they did with mine...


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Just got mossy themself i got it for like 685 at me door.


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Cool thanks for all the great feedback looking forward to purchasing a system very soon!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Has anyone heard the magnaflow exhaust? I have headers and a custom exhaust right now but i want to get a bolt on kit cause i think they sound better plus i do alot of long distance driving and the sound from my exhaust is almost deafening at 70...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Mossy has a subtle tone. Loud at WOT, and pleasant at cruising speed.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

I believe Mossy uses Magnaflow mufflers.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

^^^ Why do you say that?


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

I just but a Magnoflow exhaust system from the cat back and I LOVE IT. Deep undertone but nice and quiet at low rpms. Wouldn't go any other way


----------



## ennacac (Aug 25, 2004)

I vote for MagnaFlow also!

Tom


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks guys for all the advice and insight. looks like im going to go magnaflow.. but i got to sell the 74 nova first...:lame: lol


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

no problem, you will love the magnaflow system, and as for the injen, sorry but can't help, went with the AEM and had no problems... Hope all goes well with the injen, from what i hear it is a great CAI


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

If you haven't already purchased the magnaflow, I would suggest the Nismo exhaust from berktechnology. I just got it about 2 weeks ago for 550 shipped, and they modified it so the mid pipe was extended for fitment reasons. The exhaust sounds GREAT when finally broken in. A little dronage on the highway, but just turn the radio/cd up and problem solved. The only gripe I had with the install was the actual fitment when I was finished. Clearance from the bumper to muffler tips was perfect, but the alignment of the mufflers themseves were completely off. The right muffler hung at least hlf and inch lower than the left. Tried thinking of a few solutions such as adding washers to the hanger to even it out, maybe apply a little heat to it and try bending it, but eventually just decided to take it to the professionals. Took it to a local muffler shop got it fixed in litterally about 20 min for $20 bucks, it looks perfect now. Ill try to post some videos and pics for you guys. So $570 compared to $800 seemed like a steal to me but to each his own. Alright typed to much, hope all thi helps a little. Adios.


----------

